# Unser erster kleiner Teich...



## Jess (24. Juli 2011)

Hallo,
da wir uns entschieden haben aus einem zuvor Wildwuchernden Gartenbereich einen kleinen Teich zu bauen, möchte ich dies hier doch mal freudig Zeigen...

Bestimmt kann man einiges Verkehrt machen?! z.B.  in den Teichboden Kies rieseln zu lassen war wohl schon einer? (Wie ich jetzt lesen konnte) tz tz...

so erhoffe ich mir hier einige gute Anregungen erhalten zu können damit die künftigen Fischbewohner es auch gut haben und sich wohl fühlen können in dem Teich...


----------



## Jess (24. Juli 2011)

*AW: unser erster kleiner Teich...*

jetzt Frage ich mich:
sollte ich den Kies im teich wieder rausholen?
und wenn:
was soll am besten in den Teich? Teicherde? Lehm?
und:
macht es Sinn noch in diesem Jahr die Goldfische zu kaufen???
über Antworten würde ich mich sehr freuen...


----------



## frido (24. Juli 2011)

*AW: unser erster kleiner Teich...*

Teicherde auf gar keinen Fall in den Teich, über den Nähstoffeintrag freuen sich vor allem die Algen. Purer Lehm ist bestimmt auch nicht optimal-gerade bei Fischbesatz hast du dann ständig trübes Wasser. Für die Pfanzterrassen würde ich Spielsand empfehlen bzw. wenn du die Pflanzen direkt da rein pflanzen willst (ohne Pflanzkörbe) dann Verlegesand mit einem Lehmanteil. Fische würde ich erst nächstes Frühjahr rein setzen-aber bei 800 liter solltest du sehr sparsam mit dem Fischbesatz sein. Wie tief ist der Teich eigentlich? Hast ihn jedenfalls schön angelegt und er wirkt auch deutlich größer als 800 liter


----------



## frido (24. Juli 2011)

*AW: unser erster kleiner Teich...*

Habe es gerade auf den Fotos gesehen-80 cm Tiefe ist für Fische auch schon ganz schön grenzwertig. In einem strengen Winter bleibt den Fischen dann nicht mehr viel Platz zum überleben. Ich würde dir von Fischbesatz abraten. Wgen den Jutesäcken: Die Idee ist nicht schlecht-hast du bedacht, das dir die Jutesäcke wie ein Docht das Wasser aus dem Teich ziehen können, wenn sie auf einer Seite in den Teich hängen und auf der anderen Seite einfach mit Erde oder Kies überdeckt werden.


----------



## Jess (24. Juli 2011)

*AW: unser erster kleiner Teich...*

Hallo frido,
vielen Dank für Deinen Antwort...

ich fang mal bei der letzten Frage an: 

Wegen der Jutesäcke
  - da der Rand ca. 20cm breit ist (kann man auf dem Bild evt. nicht so gut erkennen, da auch Kiess drüber liegt) saugt sich das Material zwar im/am Teich voll - aber es kriecht nicht über diesen Teichrand hinaus! Auch nach mehreren Tagen sieht es immer noch so aus wie auf dem Bild...ich werde es aber im Auge behalten !

 -  80 cm Tiefe ist für Fische auch schon ganz schön grenzwertig
und ich glaubte dem Mann aus dem Baumarkt der uns sagte 80cm Tiefe reiche aus zum Überwintern von Goldfischen! 
Dem ist also nicht so?

 - solltest du sehr sparsam mit dem Fischbesatz sein
ja - es sollten 4-6 Fische höchstens werden! 
Mittlerweile habe ich gelesen, das diese sich auch schnell vermehren können!

Ich freue mich über Deine Tipps


----------



## Mubala (25. Juli 2011)

*AW: unser erster kleiner Teich...*

Meines Wissens sollte das Wasser schon mindestens 1 Meter tief sein, eher 1,20 Meter. Goldfische dürften da auch nicht viele reinpassen - Ist aber nur meine Laien-Meinung.


----------



## Moderlieschenking (25. Juli 2011)

*AW: unser erster kleiner Teich...*

Hallo Jess,
erst einmal :willkommen hier bei uns im Forum.
Nettes kleines Teichlein.
Hier einige Punkte die mir beim betrachten der Bilder aufgefallen sind.
 Ich wäre bei der Lösung mit der sichtbaren schwarzen Folie am Uferdamm anders vorgegangen.
 Versuche ausserhalb des Teiches die Folie auf Dammhöhe zu bringen - falls noch machbar.
 Dann könntest Du einen kleinen Ufergraben machen in den Du dann Pflanzen setzt die dann
 über denn Damm wachsen bzw. das ganze Teichbild abrunden.
 Über den Damm kannst Du dann eine Ufermatte legen die man mit verschieden Pflanzen
 wie __ Pfennigkraut, __ Bachbunge, Kuckuckslichtnelken .... bepflanzen kann.

Falls nicht mehr machbar würde ich zumindest versuchen etwas Pfennigkraut und Bachbunge
ausserhalb des Teiches eingraben, diese wachsen dann relativ problemlos und schnell
an und runden die ganze Sache auch etwas ab.
Zu den Fischen:
wie bereits von meinen Vorschreibern darauf hingewiesen wurde - auch ich halte die
80 cm und auch das geringe Volumen für mehr als grenzwertig.
Wenn Fische dann bei dieser Teichgröße keine Goldfische - sondern eine kleine Fischart
wie __ Moderlieschen, Bitterlinge (die brauchen aber Teichmuscheln zur Fortpflanzung) oder
__ Stichlinge.
Ich bin kein Freund von Goldfischen, die Gründe hab ich schon mehrmals erwähnt.

   - klares Wasser nur mit Filtertechnik möglich
   - Goldfische sind gründelnde und Pflanzenfressende Fische
   - Goldfische vermehren sich stark ........ usw.
Mach Dir nochmals Gedanken über den Fischbesatz, es müssen nicht immer 
Goldfische sein, vor allem nicht in so kleinen Teichen.


LG Markus


----------



## Jess (25. Juli 2011)

*AW: unser erster kleiner Teich...*

Hallo,

@Mubala : Goldfische dürften da auch nicht viele reinpassen
- wenn überhaupt, dann ist mir bewusst, nicht mehr als 4-6 !  ;-)


@Moderlieschenking : 

Nettes kleines Teichlein.
- Danke freut mich sehr zu hören  

 sichtbaren schwarzen Folie am Uferdamm
- es gibt eine von "Naturagard" die soll vielen sehr gut gefallen. Ist aber auch eine teure Anschaffung - deswegen wollte ich es bis ins kommende Jahr verschieben! und dies hier nur eine Vorübergehende optische Massnahme!

die Folie auf Dammhöhe zu bringen
- gute Idee (ich dachte es wäre schon ausreichend!) werde ich demnächst ändern

einen kleinen Ufergraben
- huch, den habe ich hier wohl mit Kiess aufgeschüttet!  auch änderbar

__ Pfennigkraut und __ Bachbunge
- Klasse Idee - werde ich ebenfalls umsetzen...

__ Moderlieschen
- und diese noch dieses Jahr? Oder sollte ich bis nächstes Jahr warten? Sind die denn auch zu sehen? Sie erscheinen mir so klein?

klares Wasser nur mit Filtertechnik möglich
- ist der Fall, den haben wir

Bitterlinge  die brauchen aber Teichmuscheln zur Fortpflanzung
- da taucht die Frage nach den Teichmuscheln auf (welche ja auch die Wasserqualität verbessern!) ...was benötigen Teichmuscheln für einen Grund? Bisher liegt im Teich nur Kiess!

Mach Dir nochmals Gedanken über den Fischbesatz, es müssen nicht immer
Goldfische sein, vor allem nicht in so kleinen Teichen.
- da haben wir uns dann wohl völlig falsch beraten lassen??
- werde ich also tun müssen 

Vielen Dank für Eure Tipps - Hinweise - und Anregungen...
die ich beherzigen werde....

LG Jess

-


----------



## Moderlieschenking (25. Juli 2011)

*AW: unser erster kleiner Teich...*

Hallo Jess,

ich habe __ Moderlieschen drin und betreibe keinen Filter.
Ich meinte ja nur bei Goldfischen wird es ohne Filter nicht möglich sein klares Wasser zu 
haben.
Kies würde ich nicht als Teichgrund nehmen, ich persönlich habe Sand mit etwas Lehmanteil
genommen also einfach normalen Bausand aus der Kiesgrube.

Anbei noch 2 Bilder eines von meinen Fischen die man ausgezeichnet sieht,
und eines vom Teich mit Ufergraben.

LG Markus


----------



## Mulmig (26. Juli 2011)

*AW: unser erster kleiner Teich...*

Hallo Jess,

schönes Teichlein und ausbaufähig...herzlich willkommen!

80 cm sind für Goldfische grenzwertig, dh. Du wirst in harten Wintern Verluste erwarten müssen. 
Problematischer als die fehlende Tiefe ist das Wasservolumen (auch für die __ Bitterling/__ Teichmuschel - Variante) - sind s wirklich nur 800 l? Die Größe ist auf en Bildern schwer zu sehen...
Ich würde auf der Pflanzstufe den Kies durch Sand ersetzen und kräftig Pflanzen "reinhauen".
(Das kann auch warten, bis Du die Ufermatten einbaust nächstes Jahr. Würde dann aber auch mit den Fischlein warten...)
Vom Goldfischteich würde ich mich verabschieden und mental auf Amphibien- und Pflanzenteich umstellen mit einem Dutzend __ Moderlieschen, diversen __ Schnecken und Unterwasserpflanzen. Das restliche Getier wandert von selbst ein.

Liebe Grüße,
Anna


----------



## mirsadgu (26. Juli 2011)

*AW: Unser erster kleiner Teich...*

Bin neu hier und wollte dir nur sagen, dass ihr einen wunderschönen kleinen Teich gebaut habt. Wir habe vor im Herbst damit anzufangen und holen uns hier eine Menge Anregungen und Ratschläge. Wünsche dir und all den Anderen, noch viel Freude mit ihren Teichen.


----------



## Jess (26. Juli 2011)

*AW: Unser erster kleiner Teich...*

Wow... so eine Teilnahme ich bin entzückt.. 

@Moderlieschenking

ja die sind gut zu sehen.... ich werde wohl Abschied nehmen von den Goldfischen - sie sollen ja nicht elendig Sterben über den Winter... tolle Bilder deines Teiches nun noch mal eine kleine Frage, wenn ich Sand und Lehm in den Teichgrund lasse, verstopft der Sand nicht den Filter?

@Mulmig
80 cm sind für Goldfische grenzwertig
-ich glaub ich werde da auch keine Goldfische rein tun,...

sind s wirklich nur 800 l?
- ja ich denke schon !?

auf der Pflanzstufe den Kies durch Sand ersetzen
- auch hier stellt sich mir die Frage verstopft der Sand nicht den Filter?

Ich freue mich sehr über all Eure Willkommens Begrüßungen und Kommentare..
sehr Hilfreiche Tipps..die mir sicherlich helfen werden ein schönes Biotob erschaffen zu können....
vielen Dank an alle Beteiligten....


----------



## Jess (26. Juli 2011)

*AW: Unser erster kleiner Teich...*



mirsadgu schrieb:


> Bin neu hier und wollte dir nur sagen, dass ihr einen wunderschönen kleinen Teich gebaut habt.



Dankeschön, das freut mich sehr....


----------



## Moderlieschenking (27. Juli 2011)

*AW: Unser erster kleiner Teich...*

Servus Jess,



> wenn ich Sand und Lehm in den Teichgrund lasse, verstopft der Sand nicht den Filter?


ich betreibe keinen Filter, ich hab mir zwar vor 2 Jahren eine Pumpe gekauft und möchte
auch einen kleinen Bachlauf mal realisieren, aber bisher traute ich mich das wegen den
Jungfischen nicht.
Aber selbst wenn Du einen Filter hast, die Pumpe saugt ja nicht direkt vom Grund an -
normalerweise saugst Du ein paar Zentimeter oberhalb an. 
Und wenn Du keine gründelnden Fische hast, so wird auch nicht viel Sand bzw. Lehm vom
Boden aufgewirbelt und kann sich somit im Filter festsetzen.
LG Markus


----------



## Gartenteichumbauer (27. Juli 2011)

*AW: Unser erster kleiner Teich...*

Hallo Jess,

einen schönen kleinen Teich hast Du in Deiner wilwuchernden Ecke. 
Warum kompletierst Du die wildwuchernde Ecke nicht mit einem wildwuchernden Teich? 
Es siedeln sich dann Frösche, Libellen, Molche usw. Es braucht eigentlich keine Fische um einen interressanten Teich zu haben. 

Grüße

Thomas


----------



## Jess (27. Juli 2011)

*AW: Unser erster kleiner Teich...*

Re Hallo,

na ... bei so viel Unterstützung bin ich mir sicher ein schönes Fleckchen zu schaffen...

@Moderlieschenking 
einen kleinen Bachlauf zu realisieren ist eine schöne Idee.... ich weiss ja nicht wie schnell Jungfische wachsen?
gründelnde Fische?  hört sich ja lustig an, am Wochenende werde ich Sand und Lehm (der vom Ausbuddeln) mischen und den Grund belegen...ich freu mich schon drauf.....
den Filter werde ich dann nicht direkt auf den Grund sonder auf einen Backstein legen! Dürfte doch reichen?

@Gartenteichumbauer

freut mich ja ungemein, das der kleine Teich - gerade angelegt -  doch schon Anklang findet....

son bischen Wildwuchern soll er ja auch... über siedelnde Tiere freu ich mich schon die ganze Zeit, weil meine Familienmitglieder mich ja immer belächeln wenn ich sowas erwähne...grins


dieser kleine "Tümpel" macht mir jetzt schon so viel freude.... wo bleibt denn nur der Sommer??


----------



## Jess (28. Juli 2011)

*AW: Unser erster kleiner Teich...*

Soooo ....in 14Tagen ist es soweit, dann hole ich Fische... für einen 800Liter Teich - so riet man mir kann man nehmen: 5 Goldorfen, 5 Teichmuscheln und 5 __ Shubunkin!? ....Um diese Fische durch den Winter zu bringen, so hab ich gelesen, kann man die Tiere in eine Regentonne umquatieren? Diese Tonne würde ich dann im Waschkeller aufstellen sowie mit einigen Teichpflanzen den __ Muscheln etc. Nun bin ich mal Neugierig was Ihr dazu sagt....oder ob es so nicht geht?


----------



## Maifisch (28. Juli 2011)

*AW: Unser erster kleiner Teich...*

Hallo Jess!
Dein Teich gefällt mir. Richtig schön geworden. 
Ich wollt dir nur kurz meine Erfahrungen mit den __ Moderlieschen in nem kleinen Teich schildern. Da sie die Angewohnheit besitzen, abends nach Mücken zu springen, sprangen sie auch immer neben den Teich und ich war nur am rennen um sie wieder einzusammeln. Drum war dann bei uns auch schnell ein großer Teich da..... Aber die kommen für dich eh nicht mehr in Frage, aber falls du dich noch umentscheidest.....
Außerdem reinigen sie wirklich das Wasser. Ich habe auch noch Teichmuscheln mit drin (die benötigen Sand o.ä. um sich eingraben zu können) die auch das Wasser klären. Meine Schwägerin hat auch einen Teich ohne Technik, nur mit den Moderlieschen und der ist klar bis zum Grund....Mit nem Filter würd ich mal keine __ Muscheln reinpacken, da sie sich ja von dem im Wasser enthaltenen Futter ernähren. Nicht das sie verhungern......

Ich würd mir das mit den Fischen nochmal überlegen, die wachsen noch und vermehren sich.......

LG Sonja


----------



## Zuckerschniss (28. Juli 2011)

*AW: Unser erster kleiner Teich...*

Hallo Jess,
einen schönen Teich habt ihr da gebaut. Ich möchte nochmal die Problematik mit Deiner Fischauswahl ansprechen. Wie Markus schon gesagt hat, ist Dein Teich nicht unbedingt für Goldfische geeignet. Und da bin auch seiner Meinung. Zum Einen ist Dein Teich noch nicht eingefahren und da solltest Du Dir und den Tieren etwas mehr Zeit gönnen, bis Du Fische einsetzt. Vielleicht wartest Du einfach bis zum nächsten Frühling. Dann hast Du einen Überblick über Deine Wasserwerte und Deine Pflanzen sind angewachsen. 
Worüber Du Dir auch jetzt schon Gedanken machen solltest, ist, was Du mit dem Nachwuchs von diesen sehr vermehrungsfreudigen Fischen machen wirst. Da werden schnell aus 10  100 Fische.
Tut mir leid, aber ich denke da in erster Linie an die Tiere.


----------



## Plätscher (28. Juli 2011)

*AW: Unser erster kleiner Teich...*

Hallo Jess,

mein alter Teich hatte ca. 6-7000l Volumen. In ihm schwammen  6 Goldorfen. Nach ca. 4Jahren habe ich sie an einen "Großteich-Besitzer" verschenkt. Orfen brauchen ordntlich Schwimmraum und der war in meinem Teich nicht mehr gegeben. 

Um es knapp zu sagen, Goldorfen in einer 800l Pfütze ist Tierquälerei und der der dir das gesagt hat, hat von "Tuten und Blasen" keine Ahnung.


----------



## Moderlieschenking (28. Juli 2011)

*AW: Unser erster kleiner Teich...*

Hallo Jess,
von Deinem Fischbesatz würde ich Dir abraten.
Für die Anzahl an Fischen und auch die Art hast Du nicht den richtigen Teich.
Bleib wenn dann bei Kleinfischen.
Entweder ML, Bitterlingen mit Teichmuscheln oder __ Stichlinge.
Alle anderen Fische sind m. E. nicht geeignet für Deinen schnuckeligen aber für andere
Fische doch viel zu kleinen Teich.
Sonja hat Dir ja schon in Punkto Teichmuscheln und ML alles richtig beschrieben.
LG Markus


----------



## Mulmig (29. Juli 2011)

*AW: Unser erster kleiner Teich...*



Jess schrieb:


> Soooo ....in 14Tagen ist es soweit, dann hole ich Fische... für einen 800Liter Teich - so riet man mir kann man nehmen: 5 Goldorfen, 5 Teichmuscheln und 5 __ Shubunkin!? ....Um diese Fische durch den Winter zu bringen, so hab ich gelesen, kann man die Tiere in eine Regentonne umquatieren? Diese Tonne würde ich dann im Waschkeller aufstellen sowie mit einigen Teichpflanzen den __ Muscheln etc. Nun bin ich mal Neugierig was Ihr dazu sagt....oder ob es so nicht geht?



Hallo,

war das nicht schon geklärt?
800l ist das Volumen einer größeren Regentonne: Du würdest also die Tiere ganzjährig in der Regentonne halten - um es ganz derb zu formulieren: für Fische mit Schwimmbedarf ist das schlichtweg nicht in Ordnung: Goldorfen sind richtig bewegungshungrige Tiere und darüberhinaus "Springer" - Shubunkin sind eine Goldfischzüchtung und drei von meinen sind innerhalb eines Jahres von 15 auf 25 cm gewachsen und "hechten" den ganzen Tag über 14 qm Wasserfläche: das finde ich beim Zuschauen schon echt knapp.
5 Teichmuscheln verhungern in 800l in kurzer Zeit!

Es geht so nicht! 

Ansonsten findest Du wertvolle Hinweise im Bereich Miniteiche. Da gibt es echte Liebhaber, die unglaubliche Schönheiten (ohne Fische) gestaltet haben, die auch mit freiwillig eingewanderten Tieren reich besiedelt sind.

Ich hatte 7 Fische für 14 Tage (Teichumbau) in einem Bassin (50 cm hoch) mit 1000l Teichwasser (inclusive Pflanzen, __ Schnecken, __ Teichmuschel) und das Wasser hat sich enorm aufgeheizt und war innerhalb der kurzen Zeit total verdreckt. Meinen Fischen hätte ich das keinen weiteren Tag zumuten wollen: daß es nicht o.k. war, konnte man mit bloßem Auge sehen. Eine __ Goldorfe ist über den Rand gesprungen, lag tot neben dem Becken.

Also, wenn Du Dir richtig Ärger einhandeln willst, dann folgst Du dem Rat von dem 5er Menschen...

Liebe Grüße,
Anna


----------



## Gartenteichumbauer (29. Juli 2011)

*AW: Unser erster kleiner Teich...*

Hallo Jess,

wie alle schon geschrieben haben, lass es sein mit den Fischen. Oder nimm Dir den Spaten und buddel noch ein wenig. 

Wer auch immer Dir solche Tipps gegeben hat, es ist unfug. 
Eine Goldorfe beim Händler ist sicher niedlich klein. Ein paar Jahre drauf können sie über 50 cm groß werden. Jetzt rechne mal 50 cm * 5 = 2,50 Meter nur damit die Goldorfen Platz haben ohne sich zu bewegen. Jetzt miss mal Deine Winterregentonne aus, willst Du die Fisch bewegungslos dort einstapeln? Ach da sind ja noch Schubunkins... 
Also absoluter Unfug die Empfehlung. Finger weg, keiner von uns meint es Überheblich weil Dein Teich kleiner ist. Wir finden auch kleine Teiche schön (habe ich auch) nur eingestapelte Tiere sind Tierqualerei. 

Es würde uns sicher freuen, wenn Du unseren nicht böse gemeinten Rat berücksichtigst (Deine nichtgekaufeten Fische sicher noch viel mehr.)

Grüße

Thomas


----------



## Jess (31. Juli 2011)

*AW: Unser erster kleiner Teich...*

Hallo
vielen Dank für Eure Ratschläge..... nein ich bin Böse wegen all der gut gemeinten und wohl Sinnvollen Ratschläge.....

Ihr glaubt ja nicht wie ich mich ärgere, Eure Tipps und Empfehlungen nicht vorher eingeholt zu haben!!!!
das passiert mir kein 2tes mal....

Warum sagt ein Verkäufer auch nicht offen und ehrlich " Ich habe keine Ahnung" ?????
anstatt uns son sch... zu erzählen.

Nun ist der Teich fertig... mit 80cm Tiefe und für Fische ein zu kleiner Lebensraum....
ich habe nun ganz kleine Goldorfen und Schubunkins drinnen....

diese werde ich bei -10 Grad Wassertemperatur für die Wintertage dort rausholen und in der Regentonne über den Winter bringen ....

Den Teich werde ich nächstes Jahr vergrössern und mehr Tiefe einbringen, so hat das alles ja keinen Sinn....
und da wir Fische haben und behalten wolllen... wird dieser Weg wohl unumgänglich sein...

ich könnte mich so ärgern.....

darum.... ich Danke Euch allen für die guten Ratschläge die ich garantiert beherzigen werde....


----------



## der trommler (31. Juli 2011)

*AW: Unser erster kleiner Teich...*

Das ist eine gute Entscheidung


----------



## Zuckerschniss (2. Aug. 2011)

*AW: Unser erster kleiner Teich...*

Hallo Jess,
wieso hast Du denn jetzt doch Fische drinne? Ich dachte, Du wolltest warten. Naja....


----------



## Maifisch (2. Aug. 2011)

*AW: Unser erster kleiner Teich...*

Hallo Jess!
Ich hab dir ja schon geschrieben, dass meine ML´s immer aus dem Becken rausgesprungen sind und wir deswegen gaaaanz schnell nen großen gebaggert haben. Das war letztes Jahr Juli/August. Ich würd die Fische lieber jetzt mal in die Regentonne bringen und anfangen zu buddeln oder baggern. Mach dir die Arbeit und du wirst sehen, wie du dich freust und auch wegen der Fische wieder ruhig schlafen kannst. Bei mir war es so. 
Schon wegen der 80 cm.......Kommt halt auch drauf an, wie tief es bei euch friert......


LG Sonja.


----------

